# Going to the Philippines...



## Cruentus (Jan 28, 2006)

I am currently making plans to go the the PI this year; probably end of November as I hear that between about the end of November to February  is the best time to go for weather.

So....

any suggestions?

I'll be flying into Manilla most likely, then taking the boat to Cebu. Will stay mostly in the Cebu area, but will spend at least a day in Manilla.

So, what should I see? WHO should I see (keep in mind that this is mostly a vacation rather then a training excursion, but I do plan to at least visit with a few people while I am there).

Tips would be appreciated...



Paul


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi Paul,

If you are going to be there do not miss out totally 
on training with some of the Filipino Modern Arnis master's!
Plus some of the other system's instructor's. Good luck, you
should have a great trip. Definately hit the beach and enjoy
that awesome tropical weather!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 28, 2006)

Mike Stone Lives in the PI.  I am not sure where I will find out on Monday.

V/R  Rick


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 28, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> Hi Paul,
> 
> If you are going to be there do not miss out totally
> on training with some of the Filipino Modern Arnis master's!
> ...


 
I already have a couple people I plan to see/train with in Cebu.

Where are IMAFP masters located...Manilla?


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 28, 2006)

I'd also like to look into some more obscure training contacts, outside of Martial systems I am familiar with.

Besides training, what about sites to see, etc.?


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 28, 2006)

Last time I was there was in 91

Definately take a jeepny ride stay away from the trikes.

trikes are fun but scary you could loose your life.

trikes are motorcycles with side cars.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 28, 2006)

Looks like it will be Manilla, Boracay, Cebu, and Negros. Most of my time will be spent in Cebu, it looks like....


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 28, 2006)

Cool! Enjoy your trip and be CAREFUL! The Philippines does have some terrorist groups who'd love to get their hands on an American tourist.

See if you can do some diving while there. I've heard from some friends that the diving in parts of the Philippines is incredible.


----------



## Gulo (Jan 30, 2006)

:cheers: 





			
				Tulisan said:
			
		

> So, what should I see?


 
Manila?
KTV Bars and its aquarium!



> WHO should I see


 
*G*uest *R*elations *O*fficers!



> (keep in mind that this is mostly a vacation rather then a training excursion, but I do plan to at least visit with a few people while I am there).


 
OK
at least 3 GRO's



> Tips would be appreciated...


 
Ask the mamasan/papasan for reference..and don't forget to tip, i'm sure you'll give a lot of this.:wink2: 


and easy on the drinks so you can check the bill before u pay

so relax and have fun:cheers:


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 30, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Cool! Enjoy your trip and be CAREFUL! The Philippines does have some terrorist groups who'd love to get their hands on an American tourist.
> 
> See if you can do some diving while there. I've heard from some friends that the diving in parts of the Philippines is incredible.


 
I had thought about snorkling; what is the shark situation out there. I would like to see some, but my wife is terrified.


----------



## Dalum (Jan 30, 2006)

If you can, head up to the mountains.  Bagio is really cool.  The 3 times I've been back home I've spent time up there all 3 times.


----------



## Gulo (Jan 31, 2006)

ooops! Kumander is coming ?! then forget about the Kareoke bars:idunno: .
If you r in Manila the nearest spot to relax would be in Tagaytay, near the lake and overlooking Taal volcano, about 1.5 hrs south. then head further south to Laguna or even Batangas and purchase along the highway a (vente-quatro)sword you can put in your pocket. just scrutinize the pin that hold the thing together but i'm sure you know more steel than me. 

when snorkling, the sharks would be in thongs. happy hunting


----------



## Bammx2 (Feb 1, 2006)

If you go in December,you must look up Pat O'Malley from Rapid Arnis he is Cebu every year at that time to further his training.
He is an "old timer" and still loves a good Black Eagle fight
You can contact him at www.rapidarnis.com
He has been going every year for the last 20 or so and would be a great guide while you are there.
FYI...
there are 12 women to every male in the PI and 6 to every male in Cebu.
and thats NOT including the ladyboys


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 1, 2006)

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> If you go in December,you must look up Pat O'Malley from Rapid Arnis he is Cebu every year at that time to further his training.
> He is an "old timer" and still loves a good Black Eagle fight
> You can contact him at www.rapidarnis.com
> He has been going every year for the last 20 or so and would be a great guide while you are there.
> ...


 
While Pat has many good years of training, and is senior to many, I would not consider him an old timer. I only know him from another forum, and respect his comments, yet I do not think of him as "old".


----------



## Bammx2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> While Pat has many good years of training, and is senior to many, I would not consider him an old timer. I only know him from another forum, and respect his comments, yet I do not think of him as "old".



Agreed! 
Of course you must know, when I refer to people of our age group, I am refering to the "vintage wines" of our time

Oh how the young are missing so much in life...


----------



## Buwaya (Feb 2, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Cool! Enjoy your trip and be CAREFUL! The Philippines does have some terrorist groups who'd love to get their hands on an American tourist.
> 
> See if you can do some diving while there. I've heard from some friends that the diving in parts of the Philippines is incredible.


 
Manilla, Cebu, Boracay and Negros aren't really considered terrorist hotspots. 

I already posted my thoughts about Manilla on FMAtalk, but if your in Negros I recommend visiting students of Nene Tortal, Leo Gaje or any Binas Arnis practitioners(a relative of the Gaje and Tortal and one of their early instructors).


----------



## Buwaya (Feb 2, 2006)

.....Oh yeah,
Look for Tapado in Negros.


----------



## manderz1809 (Feb 2, 2006)

You're going to the Phillipines?! NO FAIR! I would love to go to the Phillipines, maybe somewhere around Quezon City...Filipinos have such superiror martial arts skills, they be awesome.


----------

